# How do you organize your digitized music collection?



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

I tend to sort by one folder per composer, then one folder for each genre (orchestral, chamber, etc.). How about you?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

By number of bytes.


----------



## T Son of Ander (Aug 25, 2015)

I use iTunes, and I have a folder for each letter, with playlists for each composer. So for "A," the first few are Abel, Adam, Adams, etc. With a composer where I have a lot, then there are multiple playlists, say for symphonies, concerti, sonatas, etc.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

i like music said:


> I tend to sort by one folder per composer, then one folder for each genre (orchestral, chamber, etc.). How about you?


Almost exactly the same. I still have some stray files scattered about from before I got organised.


----------

